# Sony Ericsson vs Nokia??



## saty.martin (Jun 23, 2009)

explain Sony Ericsson vs Nokia?? or difference between nokia and sony ericsson.
which brand will suitable for me.

your reply will be appreciated 

thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I consider Sony Ericsson so be a maker of smart phones while Nokia is just gimmicky toys. I personally prefer Samsung and LG but then I'm not looking for a do-it-all device.


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sony Ericsson for me as well, audio is great, cameras, pics res, features, menu etc compared to nokia which keeps on repeating their phones, they just change the model number. I used to have 2 sony ericsson phones and 3 nokia phones, overall phone experience, I will consider Sony Ericsson.


----------



## big_sizzla (Aug 6, 2009)

I've owned several models of both, and heres the thing, it really depends on the model of phone your looking at, and what your trying to do with it. Im currently using a Nokia e71 and I couldnt be happier with it. 

Some pros and cons for both sides:
Nokia
Pros:
- Very intuitive phones, like.. if you dont happen to use a nokia phone for 10 years and you get a new nokia phone, you wont really have to learn how to use a nokia all over again... things will pretty much be the same.
- Most (of the newer models) of the phones are each designed with the consumer market in mind ( i.e e71 for business professionals, n95/96 for multimedia capabilities...)
- Newer models have fantastic battery life... my e71 has up to 30 something hours of talk time
- Depending on the model, phone casing is pretty sturdy, and you feel like you got your money's worth 
- Have an EXTREMELY large database of apps, games etc.
- Check what comes in the box with the phone, when i bought my n95, it came with a lot of aftermarket stuff.. like an extra phone battery and a car charger.. with my current e71, it came with a leather case and and extra battery
- Nokia's Quad-band GSMs have the best and clearest phone reception I have ever experienced

Cons: 
- Have become somewhat pricey
- have become somewhat mainstream.. i personally like to have a different phone than everybody else... and now everyone has the e71... :upset:

Sony Ericsson
Pros:
-Most phones have wonderfully brilliant lcd displays
-Phones come stock with some pretty cool applications (e.g fitness section with walking odometer.. etc.)
- If your phone's GUI isn't butchered by you service provider, SE phones have a pretty sexy GUI
-Most generally are excellent music players, intuitive and easy to manage, as well as having some pretty outstanding cameras... pretty good multimedia phones
- Pretty good speakerphones
Cons:
-Battery life is generally inferior to Nokia (with only a few exceptions)
- Not very intuitive... use a nokia for a month an go back and try to learn how to use your SE phone... you'll be veeeery frustrated.
- Flimsy form factor: all of the SE phones ive used have been made of some pretty cheap plastic casing... when compared to my e71... those things are no match... Also, many phones are built with defects... like the w580i's keypad was vulnerable to cracking... sent the damn thing in for repairs 3 times..

All in all... it really depends on what you want to do with your phone... and when you narrow it down to a few... always look up user reviews. For example, a phone could boast a 5 mp camera but it could be the worst one youve ever used.... user reviews are god's way of telling us to seek advice lol..

Anyway, good luck with your phone search.. and let me know what you decide on


----------

